# Police ask residents to volunteer to have homes searched for guns



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't wrap my head around how stupid this is....

Beloit Police Ask Residents To Volunteer To Have Their Homes Searched For Guns | Wisconsin Public Radio


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> "Gun violence is as serious as the Ebola virus is being represented in the media, and we should fight it using the tools that we've learned from our health providers," he said.


So, he sees the second amendment as a virus. Interesting.

Nationally, gun violence is down. Is that town bucking the trend? Or, is this chief part of the problem?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone stupid enough to allow the police to that, deserves what ever may happen to them!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Crazy people get what crazy people deserve... sometimes.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

weapons and supplies caches all i have to say on this


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Funny Gif Animated GIF


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I want to say I'm surprised and shocked...but I'm not. 
God Save This Great Republic...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Those in that police department should be removed from they're jobs as they are in violation of their oath to up hold the Constitution.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

A pretty common tactic used in dominately Liberal areas where the police ask to search for illegal guns, in the hopes of finding gang banger kids in possession of a gun or drugs or other illicit behavior. It is basically a big fishing expedition and a way for a police chief or sheriff to boost their standing in the community as a "crime fighter" and get re-elected.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I hate it but I see the logic behind it. Let's say a married coupe are on opposite sides of the fence on gun ownership - one calls the cops on the other to best them. Or, perhaps, a parent living in fear of their own child does the same. Like I said, I don't agree and I'd never accept their gracious offer to 'virus proof' my home but it's not as far fetched as it seems on it's face.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't believe this is in WI?? Maybe New York or California. Just goes to show that you think your "safe" in an area and this happens. Keep your ears and eyes open all the time cause THEY will never give up till all guns are gone.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I hate it but I see the logic behind it. Let's say a married coupe are on opposite sides of the fence on gun ownership - one calls the cops on the other to best them. Or, perhaps, a parent living in fear of their own child does the same. Like I said, I don't agree and I'd never accept their gracious offer to 'virus proof' my home but it's not as far fetched as it seems on it's face.


Grounds for divorce.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I hate it but I see the logic behind it. Let's say a married coupe are on opposite sides of the fence on gun ownership - one calls the cops on the other to best them. Or, perhaps, a parent living in fear of their own child does the same. Like I said, I don't agree and I'd never accept their gracious offer to 'virus proof' my home but it's not as far fetched as it seems on it's face.


That makes sense or if a sweet old Auntie is not quite sure what her resident kin have been up to..as the person in charge of the house she could sure give permission for a voluntary search. Some good stuff might be found.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I wouldn't but I would like to point the cops in a neighbor's direction. Idiot is always shooting off his gun. Just one shot every week or so. Scary as heck.

Hemi45 makes a good point. Some Granmama doesn't know what grandson has drug home. And is afraid he's gonna get in serious trouble.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Beloit Liberal ran town, next to Rockford Il serious crime and Gang issue. Wonder why read first sentence again.
What would you expect from a city like that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

longrider said:


> I wouldn't but I would like to point the cops in a neighbor's direction. Idiot is always shooting off his gun. Just one shot every week or so. Scary as heck.
> 
> Hemi45 makes a good point. Some Granmama doesn't know what grandson has drug home. And is afraid he's gonna get in serious trouble.


I shot 20 or so 223's,and 15 Farty's this afternoon at 25 yards
When the snow stops I'll move on up to 556 at 100 yards


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So their reasoning is so that they can find firearms that the homeowner don't know about...... I hope that there are firearms in my house that I don't know about that have been left here by some of the previous owners. Since I am pretty sure that if I was stupid enough to let the Cops in my house to look for any firearms that I don't know about they wouldn't let me keep them, I don't think that I would do it. By the way, while they are looking for "unknown" weapons, think that they just might keep on record a list of all of the firearms that you own? 

Not only is this stupid, it's scary. How long before someone thinks that it is a good idea to try to pass a law making it mandatory to let the police look for firearms that the home owner doesn't know about? How about if you are surrounded by idiots who decide to let the police into their homes, and all of a sudden on the Cops map there is ONE house that they haven't checked out? Think that they might guess that ONE house might have firearms in it? What other Constitutional rights will someone thing you should voluntarily give up?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not have a problem with this. Police have the "right" (under freedom of speech) to ask for consent for a search.

if a person permits a search that is on them....


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Unbefreakinglievable- What kind of dolt would allow the cops to search there home for mythical guns. While they're looking notes will be taken about food supplies, copies of subversive documents (Constitution), prepper items, etc. Of course, Wisconsin is not the only Peoples' Republic in our once great nation. Good Lord, folks really are morphing into sheep.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Unbefreakinglievable- What kind of dolt would allow the cops to search there home for mythical guns. While they're looking notes will be taken about food supplies, copies of subversive documents (Constitution), prepper items, etc. Of course, Wisconsin is not the only Peoples' Republic in our once great nation. Good Lord, folks really are morphing into sheep.


The same kind of dolt who trusts that cops will not harm them if they've done nothing wrong.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not have a problem with this. Police have the "right" (under freedom of speech) to ask for consent for a search.
> 
> if a person permits a search that is on them....


You also ok with the tax increase that would eventually come to cover all the overtime the cops will spend knocking on doors and asking for consent?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What a great idea! I'm getting old, memory isn't what it once was. Maybe they'll find that gun I've been looking for over the last 30 years. Yea, right. I hate snoopy cops or anyone else on a fishing expedition, into my private life!


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, let me get this straight, you insult my intelligence by saying I don't know what's in my house. The you tell me It's like a virus I have, well I won't ever be that sick. You will be allowed to come in and search my house right after I have a prostate exam from the incredible hulk. Sorry nice try NOT gonna happen.LOL


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

> He nevertheless hopes the program will encourage people to think about gun violence as an infectious disease like Ebola, and a home inspection like a vaccine to help build up the city's immune system.


That is hands down the stupidest f'ing thing I have heard in the past 15 minutes.



> "Gun violence is as serious as the Ebola virus is being represented in the media, and we should fight it using the tools that we've learned from our health providers," he said.


That is hands down the stupidest f'ing thing I have heard in the past 30 seconds.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Eagles700LvL said:


> You also ok with the tax increase that would eventually come to cover all the overtime the cops will spend knocking on doors and asking for consent?


Do you disagree that the police have a RIGHT to ask anything they want to....They are also AMERICANS... OF COURSE it is our right to say NO THANK YOU...

as to your question.... This is in wisconsin..so I do not give two hoots in hell if they raise taxes to pay overtime....

This is THESE UNITED STATES right.... Wisconsin - and by the way this is not the STATE POLICE doing this is a CITY department...

NEXT QUESTION?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They won't be searching my home without a warrant. The video Maine Marine posted looks like a promotion for a police state.


----------

